# The Corsairs



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

It is the 41st millennium, the time of death and Chaos. The forces of Order have been worn down by centuries of infighting and arguing has brought them low they are weak now, they are failing, the time of Chaos is at its peak now, Cadia has been overrun and many of the “Emperors Finest” are busy fighting Orks and our Black Legion brethren, they will never expect an attack from us…
…Now is the time to strike…
…For Chaos, for Glory, for Huron, the Tyrant of Badab and Lord of the Maelstrom.

This is a Red Corsairs Role-play based around a major attack on an Imperial world on the border of the Maelstrom. We are a squad of Corsair Champions, we control no squads at the moment and act as a squad, sort-of. But later on in the Role-play we shall gain control of Squads.

I am your “Champion among Champions” and shall be leading you into battle.

But meanwhile; onto the Character profiles…

Name: anything, the Corsairs are a group of “rebels” so get creative
Age: 100-300 ish
Personality: kind of self explanatory
Appearance: Red armour (Duh) and otherwise, whatever.
Background: How did you get to the Corsairs?
Weapons: Close Combat Weapon and Bolter/Bolt pistol and Combat Knife
You can replace your Bolter/Bolt Pistol for a Plasma Pistol or Combi-Weapon
You can replace your CCW for a Power Weapon or Lightning Claw.
Note: you cannot do both.

I shall put my Character sheet up as a guide.

Name: Mortalitas Zigarrete

Age: 432

Personality: Hard and unyielding Mortalitas has never once retreated while conscious. He has close ties to a lieutenant of Huron and therefore usually gets to decide which missions he gets assigned. It takes a lot of work to get Mortalitas to trust you, and when he does, he will die before you are injured.

Appearance: The classic red armour of the Corsairs is the main feature, along with the large Red Crosses over his old Chapter symbol, the symbol of the Astral Claws. He also has one of his shoulder pads displaying the number 1 on it; this represents Mortalitas’ rank, a Champion. Mortalitas also has a pair of “Horns” but they are quite small as Mortalitas is usually too busy destroying a democracy or empowering a dictatorship to be resting in the Maelstrom. He also never removes his helmet so no-one has ever seen what his face looks like, it is even rumoured that it is fused to his face after he was hit by a plasma blast. And to further support this theory his voice is that of a rasp, very dry and husky.

Background: It is well known that during the Badab war a certain sector of warriors called “The Undying” where used as a group of shock troopers to destabilize the foundations of the enemy before the Red Corsairs attacked, Mortalitas was a member of this squad and as “The Undying” became more and more feared, watches were tripled and the enemy ran around like the very bushes would attack them. By the end of the Badab War, only two of the original ten “Undying” survived…Mortalitas and the lieutenant that Mortalitas serves under. It is also said that Mortalitas is slightly psychic telling by the way he can make men squirm just by looking at them and by the fact that when he wields his staff he can make weak willed enemies lose their will to fight. 

Weapons: Collar Mounted Combat Knife (Like the Spartans in Halo: Reach.), Bolt Pistol, Staff with blades of each end

I’m looking for around 9 players.

And as usual, the normal role-play rules apply

Here is the dual bladed staff, also called a Su Yari


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I might throw a character to you snowy but im unsure so i will wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill jump in if its still ganna happen


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

heres my guy hope hes ok.

*Name:* Za’this

*Age:* 166 

*Personality:* Za’this is a cold, calculating killer. When not on the battle field he is a jovial, boastful warrior who revels in the memory of grand battles of his past and those yet to come. He has a strict code of honour and once engaged in single combat he will take no interference killing those who do.

*Appearance:* Za’this ‘s armour is a collection of different coloured armour, trophies from a foe he has bested in single combat, grey and blue grieves a crimson fist ect. Each piece has a roughly daubed with red paint over the any chapter icons and showing his allegiance. His helmet was that of a imperial fist chaplain now marked with the Astral claws icon. Za’this chest is cross by a brace of grenade belts. His combat blade is sheathed on his left hand side opposite and empty bolt pistol holster, its former occupant was lost during his last raid and he has yet to find a replacement. Round his neck is a fine chain with yet more trophies such as dog tags, Aquila’s and other what nots. 

*Background:* Za’this was a battle brother who had recently entered the 4th battle company of the Astral claw chapter at the time of the Badab war. He fought tooth and claw defending Badab and the later revelation almost drove him into madness, the only thing that saved his sanity was his loyalty to Huron and the focus of battle. Za’this is known throughout the Corsairs as a fierce warrior who lives for single combat and the thrill of battle.

*Weapons:* Close Combat Weapon, a double edged straight blade with a pointed hilt and Combi-flamer taken from a fallen Salamander whom he slew on his first raid after the war.


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Ill reserve a spot if thats ok, it will be my 1st RP so hopefully i dont stuff up to bad :biggrin:, ill write up my character later 2day hopefully

Also snowy, are we aloud 2 take a powerfist of just power swords, axes, etc?


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok here goes

Name: Vulneri

Age: 357

Personality: A calm and calculating man, Vulneri is extreamly slow to anger, but will redially use any tool or weapon in his arsanal to win. His cold logic and no sence of honor lead him to use... unconventional battle tatics...

Appearance: Red power armour with black trim, Vulneri has attached spikes to various stratigic locations on his power armour. His face is distorted by the long exposure to the warp, giving Vulneri's face the look of a rotting corpse.

Background: Originally a veterin of the Mantis Warriors chapter who sided with the Astral Claws during the seige of Badab. When Vulneri was an initiate he saw his mentor face a annoying grot with a sharp stick, that had poped up at the training base. Vulneri's mentor went to swat it with his chainsaw but his foot struck a loose powercable. He fell squashing the grot, but didn't move to get up. The grot's pointed stick had punctured Vulneri's mentor's vision slit, through his eye and into his brain, killing him instantiousally. This gave Vulneri the begining of his core beleifs, that would seve and keep him alive throughout his long and dangerous life.

Weaponry: Bolt pistol and lightning claw

Hope this is what is something like you wanted snowey


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I`ll join Snowy.  


Name: Jaylek.

Age: 350 (estimated)

Appearance: Bears the defaced armour of a former Raven Guard. Medium height but slimmer than most marines. His face bears a single crisscrossing scar between his eyes, and his medium length hair has a silver sheen to it. 

Personality: Silent and reclusive, Jaylek rarely speaks unless spoken to, and even then reluctantly. Jaylek has no memories of his past prior to joining the Red Corsairs, but that does not seem to have altered his personality in any extreme sense. 

He still bears the honour and loyalty of any Raven Guard, as well as the unique skills of their chapter`s warriors. The only trait he seems to have lost is a sense of ethics, seeing to his mission without any bothersome notions of guilt or conscience to hinder him. 

Occasionally, Jaylek suffers fits of intense rage, swinging his weapon like a berzerker and caving in the skulls of any unfortunate enough to be in his path. 

History: Of Jaylek`s time in the RavenGuard, little is known. Following a raid by the Ravens on a Red Corsair outpost, the marine now known as Jaylek was left behind. Land Speeders trying to outflank the enemy base`s defences were instead cut down by rearguard squads. When a combat squad was sent to investigate for survivors, they found the lone pilot crawling mostly unharmed from the wreckage, nursing a large wound to his head.

In utter confusion the marine asked what was going on. The squad leader deduced that the marine had lost his memory, and was easily swayed as a new recruit. When the squad attempted to capture him however, the lone marine killed four of them with his bear hands in a fit of rage. 

With a few more subtle persuasions, he was convinced to join the Red Corsairs. Having no memories to rely on, he accepted, naming himself Jaylek, the one name that seemed to be left in his mind...

Such was Jaylek`s skill that he ascended the ranks in a matter of decades, even attracting the attention of Mortalitas Zigarrete himself. 

Weaponry: Bolt Pistol, and a large war hammer. (not a thunder hammer or power weapon, just a good old fashioned skull crushing hammer.)

Let me know if the weapon is too much, and I`ll swap it for something smaller. 
Considering you allowed power weapons, I hope a normal war hammer will be okay.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Can I have a flamer or melta gun?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

why not eh?

Name: Uriel Khiron

Age: unknown, thought to have partaken in the heresy however that fact has not been proven (Uriel wished to remain silent on the matter)

Personality: Uriel has fury like no other, being a servant of Khorne Uriel will take any opportunity to spill blood of his enemies. However he has mastered his fury enough to know when he has started hacking away at his comrades. Uriel has a good personality out of battle and is only ever grumpy when he hasn’t spilt blood in a month or longer.

Appearance: Uriel isn’t a very pretty sight, having a mutated arm and leg he is a teeming mass of armour and flesh ready to rain death on the emperor’s dogs, Uriel has wild uncut brown hair, His face could have been described as “handsome” however Uriel now has enough scars to make an ork blush. Due to there only being about a centimetre of his flesh not scarred Uriel can no long grow any facial hair 

Background: Uriel was once a proud defender of the emporor, serving under the astral claws like the honour it was. Uriel did not want to turn heretic, he liked the freedom of being loyal to the emporor His loyalty however outweighed his desire to serve the emporor, this inner conflict is what gives him his animalistic rage, he hacked and sliced with untamed fury at any who strayed into his path. During the battle Uriel burst into agony, spewing red goop onto the ground through every pore in his body, and then erupting out of it with an arm and leg mutated, his blood soaked chainsword had been melded into his flesh. And a combat blade jutting from his thing had been welded onto his knee, Uriel continued fighting the opposing forces. They came at him down a short and narrow corridor which made numbers account for nothing (like in 300). No single man however could have survived the onslaught followed, he and his squad were blown to near death by some missile launchers exploding through the windows and collapsing the roof of the palace. Uriel was buried in the rubble out cold, it was a good few hours before he came to, he found his sergeant and another marine from his squad digging him out filing him in on their plan to escape. The three marines snuck down the side of the building into the Loyalist landing area hi-jacking a thunder hawk and piloting it to the escaping battle barge or the astral claws. 

Uriel and his previous squad mates were split up to fill in numbers on other squads. Uriel was put into sergeant Mortalitas’s squad and served faithfully under him ever since. 

Weaponry: Chainsword merged into Uriels arm + plasma pistol

hope this is ok, the mutations dont give him any real advantage by the way.


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to join please O: This will be my first warhammer RP (not RP in general though) and I might do a little research before I create my character if that would be alright. I like the idea of playing chaos 

Also just thought if my character serve for Nurgal and be a pleauge marine or does he have to be more human?


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

(If I can't be a Pleauge marine this will be my guy)

Name: Crobal Hardsten
Age: 235
Personality: Corbal has had cases of strange behavior but over all seems like a serious thoughtfull and loyal soldier. He enjoys combat in general and prefers to keep combat at long range or mid range as he trusts is bolter to do its job the best way it can with his personal secret tweaks that he was able to perform. If he comes into close combat distence he prefers to try to break his enemies in every way possible, if time permits, otherwise it might be a quick stab to the chin or at the throat. He always performs a small ritual for the dead after the combat is complete and if there is time for it placing a pile of stones near the corpses, attributing to the thoughts of his strange behavior. He also has other habbits, but those can be saved for later.

Appearance: Red armour with faint symbols of old scriptures which their meaning has been forgoten to Corbal but he deamed them important to hold onto regaurdless, a shoulder plate slung over his left shoulder in the shape of a shield weathered by battle over the centuries, a satchel belt tightly looped onto a belt around his waist hanging over his right leg that is ment to hold extra small pieces of equipment, a cap draped over his back made of banners that were taken from previous battles and the former symble of his chapter scrubbed off replaced with larger versions of the symbles.

Background: Corbal joined the Corsairs only 50 years ago when he decided to leave his former chapter due to feeling unwanted and as if he didn't belong among them. He left without warning and notice, drifting in space untill he landed on a world that was currently occupied by the Corsairs. Without confrontation he joined the Corsiars and earned their trust after years of service along side them and his unquestioning loyalty to each leader he was placed under.

Weapons: A 14 inch ceramite knife stolen from a dead former brother from another battle etched with his former chapter's emblem which he has curiously left untouched. A bolter with a personal creed written upon it stating "Loyalty is currency. Thyne vault is rich." In his satchel he carries either thermal gernades, extra clips, stim packs, ilho sticks, extra food, or mamentos he has collected from the battle field.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snoooweeee! Are you still alive out there? 


Are we still playing?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

He did not even post once since you started massing your character sheets so you can assume that this RP is dead or that Snowy was not online for quite a long time XD

Checking his profile revealed that he was last active at 02-11-2010 08:44 AM.

So... yea... Get your conclusions from this.


----------

